# Is it possible to travel with a hedgehog in a plane w/ you?



## Dansie (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't have a hedgehog as of now, but I was just curious, because I recently saw a woman traveling in an airplane with two ferrets in the plane with her. (In a travel case, of course) I was wondering, is it possible to travel that way with hedgehogs in a travel case, but with you on the plane?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, a few airlines did allow hedgehogs, not sure if they still do. Cost is usually about $100 each way please a health certificate from your vet which can be at least $50. NOT cheap to travel with!


----------



## HedgeQuarters (Jul 3, 2011)

Depends on what airline. Check with the airline and ask them.


----------

